# NORMA, FEMALE ALDABRA



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 1, 2011)

This is NORMA, She is about 200 pounds and we purchased her from another zoo. She is our least productive female. She is reclusive, but not shy. When a stranger visits, she heads towards the back or goes into the barn to avoid being bothered. Christi (hopigirl) has spent many of hours one on one with her and can hand feed her. She is very strong and does not care for Mazuri at all, she would rather browse or eat cactus instead.


----------



## pdrobber (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm enjoying these individual profiles and pictures!


----------



## kbaker (Apr 2, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> She is very strong and does not care for Mazuri at all, she would rather browse or eat cactus instead.



I find (even the most healthy appearing tortoises) that if they don't touch Mazuri at all, there is another issue. Sometimes its obvious the animal is not 100% and sometimes its not so obvious. It could be her previous conditions or something internal. Was she quaritined or Vet checked when you got her? She might need a few weeks of extra heat to kick something and when she does, she will eat Mazuri.

She does look great!


----------



## Torty Mom (Apr 2, 2011)

She is beautiful and majestic!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 2, 2011)

kbaker said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > She is very strong and does not care for Mazuri at all, she would rather browse or eat cactus instead.
> ...



kbaker, That is a great point, she has been with me for about 18 (?) years now. WhAt I find very interesting is what Tom had indicated in another thread about Mazuri improving fertility. That blew me Away, because she is our least productive and just does not care for Mazuri during our egg laying season. SHe eats well and alot, just what an interesting combo!


----------



## Angi (Apr 2, 2011)

They don't even look real to me. I have not seen one in person, but the pictures are amazing.


----------



## Missy (Apr 2, 2011)

Another beauty


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Apr 2, 2011)

That is so amazing that Christi was able to work with her and make her comfortable enough to be hand fed!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 2, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> That is so amazing that Christi was able to work with her and make her comfortable enough to be hand fed!



We spend alot of time and interaction with our group, it does make a difference. The last picture is SKY, she looks alot like NORMA.


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 3, 2011)

Those last two pictures are FANTASTIC!!! Really shows just how big they are.
They remind me of puppies


----------

